# traps



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

thanks for all your great answers but yet i have another question haha...which is better the duke 1 1/2 double jaw or just the regular 1 1/2. and is the 1 1/2 to small for yotes cuz i like in pa and there are some coyotes around and i dont want to miss one if it comes along??
thanks alot all


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

VERY small chance of a 1 1/2 holding a coyote. the jaws are too small of an opening and the spring closures don't close enough to get a good grip. you may get lucky and catch a couple of toes and hold them, but i wouldn't take the chance. i use #2 on coyotes for the extra spread and a little more strength. coyotes tend to fight a trap quite a bit, and the 1 1/2 is just not made for that much power.

:sniper:


----------

